# wayne county



## shroomerboomer6969 (Feb 17, 2013)

well, found about 30 greys in monroe county this weekend, and typically they are about 10 days before i start finding them around home (wayne county). woods are looking good and so is the weather! chya chya blat!


----------



## shroom hunting hippy (Mar 4, 2013)

nice.....I live in wayne county as well....never found any here in my own county tho! LOL Maybe this year!


----------



## glenrock (Apr 25, 2015)

I found 3 small blacks in northern Holmes county (less than a mile from Wayne) last friday. Hoping this week really gets them going


----------



## shroomerboomer6969 (Feb 17, 2013)

where ya looking at hippy? wayne countys spots are scares, but there are some gems! and good heads up glenrock, i have the weekend off and will start checking my spots....weather looks good!
stop. drop. pick them shrooms up.[video]https://youtu.be/ThlhSnRk21E[/video]


----------



## shroom hunting hippy (Mar 4, 2013)

I look around in moreland, wooster memorial park, the public hunting areas in shreve. never any luck.


----------



## shroomerboomer6969 (Feb 17, 2013)

thats no good hippy! marshalville tracks area is normally decent, i just got in from looking around, did good, found about 30 around wooster, lots of dog peckers burned out, hoping for rain today.


----------

